# MAC - Dress Camp - April 08



## lara (Feb 10, 2008)

Place all your *Dress Camp* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.







This thread is for pictures only - please keep all chatter and questions within the *Dress Camp* discussion thread. For official product images, release dates and other information, please refer to the colour story post.


----------



## BadPrincess (Feb 18, 2008)

Found these pictures. Pictures are not mine, credit to nielliebug.




Blush-Dresscamp Pink
Eyeshadows: Sunny Girl, Trend, & Golden Gold


----------



## Xqueeze_me (Feb 18, 2008)

Hi there!

I was being nosey then I found this! XD

Picture sourced from and credit goes to Ameba.





Information sourced from Dress Camp April 08 Colour Collection.

Palette 
Blush - *Dresscamp Pink* 
Eyeshadows - *Sunny Girl (Frost), Trend (Lustre) & Golden Gold (Lustre)* 
 


Lipglasses
*She-Gold* - Yellow gold with gold pearlized pigments (frost) (LE) 
*Fashion* - Bright midtone pink with white pearlized pigments (frost) (LE) 
 


Lipstick
*Too Fab* - Intense mid tone yellow pink (lustre) LE 
 

Last 2 images sourced from another forum (Not Specktra but images BELONG TO SPECKTRA.NET) removed.
Apologies to Specktra!!


----------



## Janice (Feb 18, 2008)

^The last two images and the Dress Camp color story information are from Specktra, nice to know how quick any credit is lost.


----------



## Divinity (Feb 22, 2008)

I am SO stoked I got my hands on this and had to share!  Enjoy!

DSCN1707 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Dresscamp blush on top and Sunny Girl shadow on bottom with flash
DSCN1722 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Without flash
DSCN1712 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!

Trend shadow on top and Golden Gold shadow on bottom (sorry Trend did not show up well)
DSCN1726 on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Risser (Mar 21, 2008)




----------



## Risser (Apr 6, 2008)

Shooting under daylight conditions 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	








DressCamp Palette





L-R: She-Gold, Viva Glam VI S.E., Fashion, Too Fab





L-R: Fashion, Malibu Barbie, Vital Spark, She-Gold





L-R: Baby Doll, Too Fab, Rocking Chick


----------



## thelove4tequila (Apr 14, 2008)

I always say this but, I think I'm going to go back for more! lol. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Here's *Too Fab*











Hollywood Nights is slightly more of a raspberry pink compared with Too Fab. 






Enjoy.


----------



## glam8babe (Apr 15, 2008)

Got my dress camp stuff today, thanks to melliquor for doing a cp for me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	













^ fashion l/g, too fab l/s and the palette



































^ dresscamp pink blush


too fab lipstick with fashion lipglass..










if you have any questions please PM me


----------



## browneyedbaby (Apr 15, 2008)

Too Fab, She Gold, Fashion (flash)


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 16, 2008)

got my dress camp stuff today 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




here are some swatches (pic heavy!) i'm an NC25 for reference...

in packaging:





palette, fashion, she gold, too fab





Palette: dresscamp pink blush, sunny girl (frost), trend (lustre), golden gold (veluxe pearl)





Too Fab: 













Too Fab on lips:





Fashion over Too Fab on lips:









Fashion on bare lips:









She Gold on bare lips:






more swatches to come..


----------



## MACosine (Apr 17, 2008)

I took these using my cam phone so its not very nice but I just wanted to share my buys with u guys! No swatches yet but I promise u guys some nice ones taken with my digi cam k? =D

For those of u out there who missed out on this collection, just to make u feel better, Mattene (the collection I wanted more than anything else because I love matte lippies) didnt even make it to Singapore... AND Heatherette is only going to be out in July/August here... hope that cheers u guys up a little? =D


----------



## MACosine (Apr 17, 2008)

More pics for u guys! =D

Notice how they printed the gold stars on both ends of the boxes? So cute!


----------



## mizuki~ (Apr 17, 2008)

The palette! <3















Golden Gold, Trend, Sunny Girl, DressCamp Pink

The top half of the swatches in the picture above was on over of Beige-ing shadestick and bottom half was just my NC20 skin. I used a 242 brus to pack on the colors because everyone was right. The tiny 213SE blows.

Will take more pictures soon. Please excuse Buzz Lightyear in the background..I did this in bed 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Edit: I just noticed the pictures don't really do the colors justice. It looks way more vibrant and pigmented (especially Golden Gold!) on my hand than it does in those pictures. You guys should definitely check out the palette!


----------



## resin (Apr 17, 2008)

dress camp palette i bought today at the vancouver pro store on robson.


----------



## christineeee_ (Apr 17, 2008)

i promised more swatches so here they are:


----------



## iSHi (Apr 18, 2008)

Will post lip swatches tomorrow


----------



## elsie (Apr 18, 2008)

Fashion Lipglass


----------



## missmarkers (Apr 18, 2008)

here are some swatch comparisons of too fab lipstick. 
one with flash, one without. 

the top row: rocking chick --- hollywood nights --- girl about town
middle row: chatterbox --- too fab --- lustering
bottom row: pink poodle --- pink nouveau --- vivacious


----------



## iSHi (Apr 18, 2008)




----------



## StephsCl (Apr 20, 2008)

Here are some Lipglass comparisons. Malibu Barbie is the closest comparison I've have to swatch compared to Fashion.


----------



## effloresce_ (Apr 24, 2008)

http://i176.photobucket.com/albums/w...sce/942622.jpg


----------



## sk_london2003 (May 10, 2008)

Too Fab lipstick, She gold lipglass





Too Fab lipstick in various lightings/camera settings


----------

